# اريد مساعدة في هندسة الصناعات البتروكيميائية



## أنس العبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا يا مهندسين وكل عام وانتم بخير .............................................:56::56: انا طالب 

سوري ادرس في كلية الهندسة البتروكيميائية قسم الصناعات البتروكيميائية وهذا القسم نادر ووحيد 

في الجامعات السورية كلها ولاول مرة يفتتح وانا دخلت هذا القسم عن طريق المفاضلة وانا الأن لا 

اعرف عن هذا القسم شئ ولا عن مستقبله المهني والتعليمي والعملي 

أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين المساعدة قدر المستطاع وارسال المعلومات المتوفرة علي ال***** الخاص 

التالي:anas2010*************


----------



## ريزو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

لا تقلق الموضوع ده هو اللي ماشي اليومين دول وهحاول اساعدك قدر المستطاع :19:


----------



## ريزو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

:18: المشكله ان اقل ملف مساحته 5mb والمنتدى لايرفع اكثر من2.44mb


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا يا أخي المشكله ان اقل ملف مساحته 5mb والمنتدى لايرفع اكثر من2.44m


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

توكل على الله فهذا القسم هو المستقبل


----------

